# Macs Second Test (try 4!!)



## mach 0.0013137

We are just trying out the picture posting thingy, so please wait, normal service will be resumed as soon as possible (whatever that is!)Yoda


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My gawd HAL has learnt to follow instructions


----------



## Roy

Well done,


----------



## jasonm

Very good....







Love the Glycine and Left hand Zeno.....Not certain about the Er... Other one


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks guys







Jason whats wrong with my Zeno Euro Diver too subtle for you here it is with its little brother
















now more practice.....................


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Macs exam time







- Yoda










Weeeeeeeee!!!!!! Iv`e passed


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Flying solo................







Miitary group


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Now for some oldies


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`d like to thank Roy, PGtips Jason and THEGIT for making all this possible


----------



## jasonm

Your welcome.....Man youve got some watches







Love that Poljot Aviator on the right, is that a silver face?

I also like that youve taken your time to set the time the same on them too...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Your welcome.....Man youve got some watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Poljot Aviator on the right, is that a silver face?
> 
> I also like that youve taken your time to set the time the same on them too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


thanks Jason







Yes the Poljot does hve a silver face,tis actually two tone the outer being matt the inner more shiny I it









now for more tests, I`m trying to make sure I remember how to do it so lots of practice please excuse







now for some chronos


----------



## mach 0.0013137

More chronos


----------



## jasonm

Roy....Your gonna need a bigger server


----------



## mach 0.0013137

For comparison 1st the Eco-zilla..................










ok its true I am an orangoutang


----------



## mach 0.0013137

And Jason`s favourite Zeno Euro Canteen Diver


















only 2 more then I`m done testing


----------



## mach 0.0013137

a couple of my favourite Vostoks







..................


----------



## mach 0.0013137

And finally some Sekondas and Woodfords........










thats really all photos for now, thank you for your endulgence


----------



## pg tips

lovely Mac well done


----------



## Roy

Server overload, it must be from Macs pictures.


----------



## rodiow

Love your taste in watches mac ,I love em all or should I say I want them all !, ...did I see a nice Sorna chrono in that lot ? lots of red white and blue ,I think they just look fantastic , Im too scared to wear mine tho in case I change it from new old stock to "damn im gutted I knocked it"


----------



## rodiow

...forgot to say also that old Sekonda looks a bit different from the norm the one with the large green numbers, Ive not seen that dial very classy lookin IMO


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Sorry for delay in replying working nights again
















Thanks guys for the nice comments







sorry there was so many photos

at once

but as mentioned I wanted to make sure I`d remember how to do it







Also

I`d been waiting for 30 days since joining the forum to be able to post photos so

was over excited (surely not Mac I hear you say,you`re such a calm and reserved

person normally














) Hopefully the quality of the photos should

improve as I remember how to do close work,normally I do landscapes etc.

Rod I really like that Sekonda as well, bought it last year new from a jeweller for

Â£17

I`d seen a couple on local market stalls 2nd hand going for Â£25-Â£35







. It

does have a nice vintage feel about it. It has a 19 jewel movement, Raketa

maybe? and "USSR" on the dial. The strap is one of Roys wonderful HDN`s, green

to go with the dial numbers. I also really like the other Sekonda, (it looks just like

a current Longines quartz) again new from the same jeweller last year for Â£17.

Strangely it dosen`t say where it was made but the movement is identical to the

skeleton Woodford, chinese maybe?


----------



## Mrcrowley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> And finally some Sekondas and Woodfords........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats really all photos for now, thank you for your endulgence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mach the Woodford on far right is superb - a Breguet lookalike?

Who makes Woodford anyway? Sounds English or American to me.

Any chance of closer pics at some point? If you've knackered the server send them to me









BTW What's the chrono to the right of your RLT?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks Paul, Woodford are I gather actually a very old English firm ( 1700`s I

think) who mostly make clocks I`m not sure when they started selling watches

only recently I suspect. They have three main ranges budget watches such as

these at aprox Â£49 (Roy had one sometime back) with Chinese or Russian

movements? a Swiss made range with ETA movements usually going for about

Â£250 and pocket watches from Â£49-Â£250.basically I think they just buy them in

and have their name printed on the dials. I got an open heart Elysee

with oblong case and ETA 2424-2 (gorgeous watch) from Roy for Â£75 (in his sale)

which is

the same as a watch Woodford sell at Â£250!







I really like the the two

Woodford wrist watches I have







.

The chrono you asked about is a Poljot Sturmanski (exact copy of a Sinn Frankfurt

Finance Watch wiil try to post photo fom a mag to compare) purchased from Roy.

This watch is very accurate I checked it over a week in different positions was less

then 1 second out


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The Sinn that I think mypoljot Sturmanski was copied from, not exactly the same as this has an extra 24 hand but close


----------



## mach 0.0013137

oh well the picture was there now its not


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> oh well theÂ picture was there now its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The reason has been explained to me and again I apolagize and promise to be a good boy in future


----------



## johnbaz

WOW







mac you have some absolute peaches there mate,hope they're stored correctly, and not all just chucked in a box-like mine









oh, and excellent piccies









regards john.


----------



## Mrcrowley

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh well theÂ picture was there now its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The reason has been explained to me and again I apolagize and promise to be a good boy in future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Elysse eh?

Can you send me pics if I give you my addy?

I'll PM you it.

Ta


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mrcrowley said:


> Elysse eh?
> 
> Can you send me pics if I give you my addy?
> 
> I'll PM you it.
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Paul I`ll post some photos of the Elysee when I`ve finished nights and my brian is no longer similar to mushy peas


----------



## johnbaz

hey mac,who's your brian??,it must REALLY be mushy peas


----------



## mach 0.0013137

johnbaz said:


> hey mac,who's your brian??,it must REALLY be mushy peas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


DOH!!

it took me 3 goes just top post this reply







( mind you banging my head against a wall don`t help














)


----------



## johnbaz

regards john.


----------



## Nin

Fantastic pics Mac, but those Zeno Euro Divers.

Are they watches, or thermos flasks?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nin said:


> Fantastic pics Mac, but those Zeno Euro Divers.
> 
> Are they watches, or thermos flasks?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


cheeky!!!!!


----------



## Nin

> cheeky!!!!!


Hee hee

I do my best ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

compression experiment RLT-18 Special, Weeee It Worked!


----------

